
An Industry of Guys Writing Wedding Speeches for Other Guys - smn1234
https://melmagazine.com/the-secret-industry-of-guys-writing-wedding-speeches-for-other-guys-2ed1d26d7e5c
======
cwkoss
I'd imagine many of the richest and most powerful people in society have done
this throughout history. Seems like the "story", if there is one, is that
fiverr has found ample willing supply to bring the price point down to
something affordable to the (upper) middle class.

